# Probably Jersey bound... educate me



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Been a Westchester boy all my life. Family situation is looking like a move to Jersey in the not too distant future. Initially probably be based in Livingston. Based on my experience with the area, I don't see alot of good bike routes. Happy to explore dirt as well (I race CX and have a hardtail in addition to my roadie). Willing to take a quick car ride to bike if needed as well. Give me the download on the scene and culture. 

Also, if any of you multi-mode commute from Essex or Morris Counties, info on that would be great. I work in lower Manhattan and have been taking a folding rig on my commuter rail the last 2 years and then cycling to work. Would be interested in continuing that if I could.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

krisdrum said:


> Been a Westchester boy all my life. Family situation is looking like a move to Jersey in the not too distant future. Initially probably be based in Livingston. Based on my experience with the area, I don't see alot of good bike routes. Happy to explore dirt as well (I race CX and have a hardtail in addition to my roadie). Willing to take a quick car ride to bike if needed as well. Give me the download on the scene and culture.
> 
> Also, if any of you multi-mode commute from Essex or Morris Counties, info on that would be great. I work in lower Manhattan and have been taking a folding rig on my commuter rail the last 2 years and then cycling to work. Would be interested in continuing that if I could.


This is a great resource for finding suitable roads in NJ
njbikemap.com

I can't help here much, as I am from south Jersey (where we consider anything north of Trenton as New York)


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Yeah, Livingston isn't a very good area for road cycling, pretty congested. But if you go just a few miles to the south-west, beyond towns such as Chatham, Madison and Morristown, you get into a great area all the way to Pennsylvania. With regard to the culture, the Morris Area Freewheelers is one of the most active clubs in NJ. Marty's Reliable Bike Shop in Morristown has a lot of shop rides and also hosts the Gran Fondo NJ. High Gear Cyclery in Stirling is another shop with lots of group rides. Also Hilltop Bicycles in Summit, Liberty Cycle in Basking Ridge. 

Good luck & welcome to NJ

Here's another resource for events & races
Bob's 2015 NJ Bicycle Race Calendar


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

for MTB discussions... 

mtbNJ.com

(there's a commuter thread to NYC in that forum also)


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm in Essex county too (by Brookdale park). The Montclair area is pretty decent for road cycling but you'll be dealing with a good amount of cars. When time allows, I like to ride up North to West Milford. It's hilly and much more quiet.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

While I agree with Alan that Livingston may not be the Best town, it is not bad. Montclair and Milburn both have decent areas. Verona too, but congested.

I am in Mountainside, which is not far from Livingston and really anywhere west of us is great. Summit is just south of Livingston and where I start a lot of rides (Hilltop is a great LBS and also opening in Madison soon). 

I have also done some rides from Florham Park, not more than a mile from Livingston Mall. A little congested at first but you can find your way.

I commute by bus into Midtown. For downtown, I might consider driving to Harrison and taking the PATH. I used to take the train from either Westfield or Summit and when working downtown stop at Newark or Hoboken. 

Would suggest checking out the towns and trying the local shop rides. NJ is a great place to ride with a lot of diversity.


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

I work on Water St and Wall St. And live in Mountain Lakes-Boonton. There's a bit of a trade-off between a good commute town and a good biking area. My commute is by train and ferry, which is 1.5-2 hrs each way. But I ride out my door into rural areas within a mile of my house. I ve got lots of options- go north to West Milford, Wanaque and over the border into. NY for hills; go west into Sussex county for Vermont like country with farms and rolling hills; or South into flat (Great Swamp) or rolling hills in Far Hills, Peapack and Pottersville. 

I ride with friends in my town or neighboring towns at a central point and just ride informally (no club or team).


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

veloduffer said:


> I work on Water St and Wall St. And live in Mountain Lakes-Boonton.


117 Water St

http://goo.gl/maps/8Ya1d

What types of companies are occupying those highrises over there? Mutual funds? Brokerage houses?


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I live very near Livingston. I ride almost daily and it's not problem at all. If you can get to South Mountain / Short Hills, there are lots of possibilities from there. Shoot me a PM where exactly you are and I can give some specific suggestions for rides.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

myhui said:


> 117 Water St
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/8Ya1d
> 
> What types of companies are occupying those highrises over there? Mutual funds? Brokerage houses?


I used to work 1 block down. All sorts of businesses in that area. Many are financial services (including Insurance), but it runs the spectrum. It is NY afterall.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone. This has been very helpful and much appreciated. I knew there was good riding in NJ, just difficult to imagine it based on what I know of Livingston. I'm spoiled with currently being able to amble quiet low traffic areas basically out my front door in NY. 

By way of update, the move to Livingston is looking more and more likely, especially since we just received some good news about what we might expect to get for our current house. So, this is looking like a done deal unless something significant interrupts.


----------



## RL7836 (Jun 17, 2014)

AlanE said:


> With regard to the culture, the Morris Area Freewheelers is one of the most active clubs in NJ.


The MAFW has Tue/Thu training rides for multiple rider levels as well as all levels of regular rides. The rides tend to fall into three general locations: North of Rt 80, Morristown area & Pluckemin/Rt 78 area. While I sometimes do other group/club rides, I find that MAFW has the broadest range of speeds / distances / locations.


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

myhui said:


> 117 Water St
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/8Ya1d
> 
> What types of companies are occupying those highrises over there? Mutual funds? Brokerage houses?


Insurance. It's actually becoming more residential as offices are turned into coop/condos (eg, the iconic art deco AIG. Building on 70 Pine).


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

veloduffer said:


> Insurance. It's actually becoming more residential as offices are turned into coop/condos (eg, the iconic art deco AIG. Building on 70 Pine).


At first, I thought "ah, office buildings have parking spaces for everyone underground." But now I realize this is NYC, and parking is supposed to be hard to find, and expensive. So if those coops/condos do offer limited parking, I guess they're very expensive spaces rented on a monthly basis?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

myhui said:


> At first, I thought "ah, office buildings have parking spaces for everyone underground." But now I realize this is NYC, and parking is supposed to be hard to find, and expensive. So if those coops/condos do offer limited parking, I guess they're very expensive spaces rented on a monthly basis?


Very expensive. Have not looked in a long time but depending on where you are you could find apartments in most parts of the US for less.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Iirc, the nj transit Morristown line goes straight into port authority 

Seats fill up quick and after Morristown, beggars can't be choosers

The big stops prior are Denville, dover & Mt Arlington


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

tednugent said:


> Iirc, the nj transit Morristown line goes straight into port authority
> 
> Seats fill up quick and after Morristown, beggars can't be choosers
> 
> The big stops prior are Denville, dover & Mt Arlington


Thanks. I'm used to standing on my train now. So that is not a concern. I'll also probably take the train to Hoboken instead of Penn NY as it would be significantly closer to my work on the other side of the river. Also considering monthly parking in either Harrison (not too keen on that) or Jersey City and sticking with just the PATH. I'll likely try a few different things and see what makes the most sense.


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

tednugent said:


> Iirc, the nj transit Morristown line goes straight into port authority
> 
> Seats fill up quick and after Morristown, beggars can't be choosers
> 
> The big stops prior are Denville, dover & Mt Arlington


The Morris Essex line goes to NY Penn station (not Port Authority) or Hoboken. While it is a busy line, it has more express trains than other lines. The heavy stops are Morristown through Chatham. There's usually a seat, but you have to share.


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

myhui said:


> At first, I thought "ah, office buildings have parking spaces for everyone underground." But now I realize this is NYC, and parking is supposed to be hard to find, and expensive. So if those coops/condos do offer limited parking, I guess they're very expensive spaces rented on a monthly basis?


Very few buildings in NYC have parking garages. Don't forget that the Financial District essentially floats/sits on pilings and a barge like structure. 

If you drive into NY for work, parking is generally in pay garages and lots. Same for residents or you have to change parking spots each day due to Alternate Side of the Street rules. Most folks in NY (Manhattan) don't own a car, as monthly parking is $300 or more. Which is another reason why NYC cyclists can afford Pinarrellos, Parlees, etc.


----------



## SpankingSally (Apr 16, 2012)

Livingston is sort of "locked", meaning there are few safe roads that lead out of town that get you to unlimited miles. However, there is one good route that you can access from most places in town. 

First, use neighborhood roads to get to Sycamore Ave, which can lead you to Chestnut St. (on the other side of Northfield Ave). From there, weave through the neighborhood to get to Canoe Brook Rd., which becomes E. Hobart Gap Rd. That crosses over South Orange Ave and becomes White Oak Ridge Rd (you are now in Short Hills). Follow this road apx. 3 mi until you cross the bridge over Rt. 24. Now, wind through the neighborhoods of Summit/Chathm to get you to Morris Ave., which can lead you to Shunpike Blvd. 

From this point you are basically in the Great Swamp area which I personally think is a fabulous area to ride. You can then link to unlimited routes west of there (Far Hills, Gladstone).

Its about 10+ miles I believe from Livingston to Loantaka Park (Morristown).


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

SpankingSally said:


> Livingston is sort of "locked", meaning there are few safe roads that lead out of town that get you to unlimited miles. However, there is one good route that you can access from most places in town.
> 
> First, use neighborhood roads to get to Sycamore Ave, which can lead you to Chestnut St. (on the other side of Northfield Ave). From there, weave through the neighborhood to get to Canoe Brook Rd., which becomes E. Hobart Gap Rd. That crosses over South Orange Ave and becomes White Oak Ridge Rd (you are now in Short Hills). Follow this road apx. 3 mi until you cross the bridge over Rt. 24. Now, wind through the neighborhoods of Summit/Chathm to get you to Morris Ave., which can lead you to Shunpike Blvd.
> 
> ...


I agree that the Great Swamp area is great, but the Great Swamp itself has terrible pavement so be careful in there. I prefer to stay off main roads so I don't ride the roads you mention; I'll ride Hartshorn Rd instead of White Oak Ridge Rd, Kent Pl. Blvd instead of Morris Ave, and then River Road from there, although there are lots of North South alternatives to River Rd. Hobart Gap is the only real way to get across 24, Summit Ave isn't very bike friendly to access. The real fun starts once you get past Far Hills, I wish I lived out there and didn't have to commute.


----------



## SpankingSally (Apr 16, 2012)

The roads in the swamp itself are gravel. I ride the roads around it: Green Village Rd., Dicksons Mill Rd., Blue Mill Rd., Glen Alpin Rd., Tempe Wick Rd., Lee's Hill Rd., Long Hill Rd.

The best stuff is found by linking up to the west with Far Hills, Peapack, Gladstone, Pottersville, out towards Round Valley Reservoir, etc.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks. Gravel/rough pavement doesn't scare me. I'm probably going to thin the herd down to just my CX for the move, since that is really what I have the most fun doing and is certainly capable both on-road and off with nearly on-par performance to more specialized rigs.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

AlanE and NJBiker hit most of the major points... Lots of options for you. 

I head up cycling club in NY/NJ and most of us are photographers... check us out on instagram if you have it crankaddictscyclingclub


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

krisdrum said:


> Thanks. Gravel/rough pavement doesn't scare me. I'm probably going to thin the herd down to just my CX for the move, since that is really what I have the most fun doing and is certainly capable both on-road and off with nearly on-par performance to more specialized rigs.


If you want gravel head out to or towards Pottersville and Hunterdon County. Make your way to Burnt Mills Road in Peapack (Washington Valley Rd is most direct). Turn up Bunn Rd. Make a Right on River. Left on Larger Cross. Left on Long. Straight across Black River onto McCann ' s Mill. Right at the end on Black River past the Deli and a left up Hacklebarney. Or turn left on Black River and go right on Pickle. Great gravel roads. 

Once at the top, turn north on Pottersville cross 206 and bomb down Old Mendham Road for coffee and pastries at Coco Luxe. 



There really is great riding in NJ.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm going to make a push for the Bay Area. I'm 8 miles from lower Manhattan as the crow flies. If you take the boat it's quick... Not cheap but really nice. Trains and busses are easy to use. My town was the 2nd highest in 9/11 casualties behind NYC itself, so that tells you something about commuteability... I ride past incredible views regularly across the Bay. Roads open up down here A LOT! You have the option to ride hills or flat and of course, you can go long (flat) right along the ocean. Head (by bike, no driving it) west and you are into pleasant rolling horse farm country. Mt. Mitchell is the highest point on the Eastern Seaboard and makes for a great climb with the very best NYC views anywhere at the top! We also have Hartshorne Woods, one of the best Mountain biking park areas you will find anywhere! And TONS of gravel or outright dirt trails... Best park system you can imagine! Housing cost comes down just a little also. Great schools, safe... Great small venue music, theater and of course, BEACHES! It's still Jersey, so you'll ride with cars, but not like Livingston... It's a great place for a family, known for great golfing FWIW... Plus, you can still get a little property, we have an acre and a half and were far from rich people.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

PBL450 said:


> I'm going to make a push for the Bay Area. I'm 8 miles from lower Manhattan as the crow flies. If you take the boat it's quick... Not cheap but really nice. Trains and busses are easy to use. My town was the 2nd highest in 9/11 casualties behind NYC itself, so that tells you something about commuteability... I ride past incredible views regularly across the Bay. Roads open up down here A LOT! You have the option to ride hills or flat and of course, you can go long (flat) right along the ocean. Head (by bike, no driving it) west and you are into pleasant rolling horse farm country. Mt. Mitchell is the highest point on the Eastern Seaboard and makes for a great climb with the very best NYC views anywhere at the top! We also have Hartshorne Woods, one of the best Mountain biking park areas you will find anywhere! And TONS of gravel or outright dirt trails... Best park system you can imagine! Housing cost comes down just a little also. Great schools, safe... Great small venue music, theater and of course, BEACHES! It's still Jersey, so you'll ride with cars, but not like Livingston... It's a great place for a family, known for great golfing FWIW... Plus, you can still get a little property, we have an acre and a half and were far from rich people.


I'm pretty familiar with the Highlands. Our family has a place down in Monmouth Beach we've been going to often over the last 7+ years. I've commuted a few times on the SeaStreak to lower Manhattan, just to maximize our time at the beach. Unfortunately, at the moment, that isn't in the cards. Livingston is a relatively short term stop over, but is where we need to be for right now. 

I assume you mean Mt. Mitchell is the highest point on the eastern seaboard that has a road to the top open year round. So it is bike friendly. As an experienced hiker, I can guarantee it is not the highest point on the eastern seaboard period. Regardless, that would be cool to check out. I have wanted to do the Twin Lights ride that NYCCC puts on every year (not sure Mt Mitchell is part of the route).


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

krisdrum said:


> I'm pretty familiar with the Highlands. Our family has a place down in Monmouth Beach we've been going to often over the last 7+ years. I've commuted a few times on the SeaStreak to lower Manhattan, just to maximize our time at the beach. Unfortunately, at the moment, that isn't in the cards. Livingston is a relatively short term stop over, but is where we need to be for right now.
> 
> I assume you mean Mt. Mitchell is the highest point on the eastern seaboard that has a road to the top open year round. So it is bike friendly. As an experienced hiker, I can guarantee it is not the highest point on the eastern seaboard period. Regardless, that would be cool to check out. I have wanted to do the Twin Lights ride that NYCCC puts on every year (not sure Mt Mitchell is part of the route).


Yep! That's exactly where I'm at! You know the area well, Twin Lights is a stones throw across highway 36 from Mt. Mitchell. As you know, we don't have mountains, but some good hills and a lot of variety. If you do Jersey longer term, give it some thought. I'm happy to help out if I can be useful. I'm a local. 

Monmouth County Park System Parks Mount Mitchill Scenic Overlook

They say Eastern Seaboard but I think they mean coastline? Next time you are in the area check it out, even if it's just to see the 9/11 memorial. It's very well done and you are looking at (what was) the hole in the skyline. Go on a clear day! 

Sending you best wishes... I'm guessing family care. Good luck. However hard it may be or get, it's the right thing to do. I've been there. It's nice having no regrets. The big hole will be there either way. Be well!


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

PBL450 said:


> Yep! That's exactly where I'm at! You know the area well, Twin Lights is a stones throw across highway 36 from Mt. Mitchell. As you know, we don't have mountains, but some good hills and a lot of variety. If you do Jersey longer term, give it some thought. I'm happy to help out if I can be useful. I'm a local.
> 
> Monmouth County Park System Parks Mount Mitchill Scenic Overlook
> 
> ...


Yeah, I really like the area from what I've seen. It is definitely on my list of places to explore for longer term settling. 

Yeah, they probably do mean immediate coastline. Still pretty impressive if you think about the varying geography of our country and area.

I'll definitely go check it out. I've visited many 9/11 memorials, although can't quite bring myself to really go back to the spot. I worked there on that day and have spent much of the years since in pretty close proximity, including the last 3 years directly across the street.

Thanks, kinda related to family care, but fortunately not the end of life care for the elderly just yet. More about being close to the rest of the family.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

krisdrum said:


> Yeah, I really like the area from what I've seen. It is definitely on my list of places to explore for longer term settling.
> 
> Yeah, they probably do mean immediate coastline. Still pretty impressive if you think about the varying geography of our country and area.
> 
> ...


Enjoy the family time. As to 9/11 I worked with a lot of people that were either in the WTC or WFC that day. Horrifying experience for all of them. I was out of town in business and saw it and the Pentagon strike from an office in DC.

If you want to see a nice 9/11 memorial near Livingston, ride up to the top of Eagle Rock Reservation. Great ride and good climb.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

I like to visit it now and then... I was friends with some of the folks whose names engraved under the statue. I heard it... Smelled it for days/weeks and the pieces washed up on our beaches for a long time. I think it's hard for people outside this area/experience to understand the impact on those of us inside the area/experience... 

Glad it's not for "short term" family support... Good luck! Again, if you like the area I'm happy to offer up anything I can. Monmouth County has the number 1 ranked highschool in NJ (but it's a highly competitive magnet) and it's public. It's a nice area.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

If you're riding in the vicinity of the Great Swamp, check out the Tower Of Remembrance 9/11 memorial near Stirling. It's at The Shrine of St Joseph on Long Hill road.

An extensive photo album of 9/11 memorials can be found here.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/sheenachi/sets/72057594084349454/


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Thread dredge: I'm here! Moved in this past weekend. In Livingston, as originally planned. Still getting settled obviously, but recently have been re-visiting this thread to get myself psyched to ride (it has been an 8 month drought). 

Also could use some recommendations on LBS. I have 2 sets of laced, but untensioned wheels I am itching to get tensioned up and since they have been sitting for 6-8 months, I'd rather just bite the bullet and have a good shop do the work, instead of waiting on myself to have the time and energy. Is Marty's the best place in the area for a quality wheel build? Other places I should check out?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm happy with the Marty's in Randolph for my 2 wheelset (one by store manager, Rob and the other by Marc)


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I've been told Marty's is the place to go. Welcome to Essex county! BTW I got rained on in Livingston today :cryin:


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

krisdrum said:


> Thread dredge: I'm here! Moved in this past weekend. In Livingston, as originally planned. Still getting settled obviously, but recently have been re-visiting this thread to get myself psyched to ride (it has been an 8 month drought).
> 
> Also could use some recommendations on LBS. I have 2 sets of laced, but untensioned wheels I am itching to get tensioned up and since they have been sitting for 6-8 months, I'd rather just bite the bullet and have a good shop do the work, instead of waiting on myself to have the time and energy. Is Marty's the best place in the area for a quality wheel build? Other places I should check out?


Marty's is pretty good, helpful guys were for sure and the Gran Fondo NJ they run is superbly organized.... you should check it out, it'd be an easy way to meet some riding buddies in the area and learn some of the roads.

You may also want to check Jay's in Westfield. It'd be a little bit more of a ride for you, but they'r my local shop and the guys there have always treated me well.

Another recommendation is Hilltop Bikes... they have 3 stores (Summit, Cranford and Madison) and there's an expert wheel builder named Jim Vreeland in the Summit store. He is also a hammerhead on the bike, completing the High Point to Cape May (220 miles) in 10 hours this past summer solstice.


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

krisdrum said:


> Also could use some recommendations on LBS. I have 2 sets of laced, but untensioned wheels I am itching to get tensioned up and since they have been sitting for 6-8 months, I'd rather just bite the bullet and have a good shop do the work, instead of waiting on myself to have the time and energy. Is Marty's the best place in the area for a quality wheel build? Other places I should check out?


I would highly recommend Bicycle Tech in Lincoln Park. Rich, owner, and Scott, master mechanic, are excellent and really pay attention to the details. Many folks bring their high end bikes (Pinarellos, Parlee, Wilier, etc) to have them service the bike even though it only sells Treks. Between them, they must have over 60 years experience.


----------

